# polo 6n to 6n2 engine distributer/coilpack problem



## vw23.0 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I am after doing an engine conversion on my 1L 6n and I have noticed that my 6n polo is set up for a distributer but the new 6n2 engine runs a coil pack.
Any ideas on what has to be done?


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------

